# Alxheimer's and SHTF



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I mentioned in another thread that Mrs Slippy's Mom (NaNa) has Alzheimer's Disease. It is a nasty bear of an illness, I know of some of you who have loved ones who have or have had this disease and some of us may get this disease.

Serious Question; How do we prepare for a SHTF event while caring for elderly people with a destructive disease like Alzheimer's?



(Hopefully) Humorous Sidenotes; Some of the things that we have dealt with today;

She calls one of our dogs the wrong name all the time. She calls him the name of another dog that we had that died over 10 years ago. 

We ate lunch then about 10 minutes after lunch she asked us what we will be having for lunch. 

During lunch she asked for some muffins that Mrs S made for breakfast so I gave her one. She said she would only eat it if I shared it with her. I agreed but never took a bite and she ate the whole thing. So far about 5 or 6 times she has laughed and said I ate her muffin before she could take a bite. 

Mrs Slippy dressed her to take her to a movie later today, Minions. Mrs S comes out of the guest bedroom holding a pair of depends. She whispers to me that after she gave Nana a pair of Depends to put on, Nana gave Mrs S a pair and told her to put them on so they could be alike. 

NaNa broke her hip a while back but it is healed now, she walks around and tells me how much she hates having to use her cane. I notice her cane is in the corner in the same place since she got here. 

She sings nursery rhymes but they are a combination of different nursery rhymes. (see pumpkin seed thread)

We have a painting that we got from NaNa's Father who has been dead for 40 years. She keeps asking if we can go visit them after we eat. 

She says it too cold out and she left her jacket at home. (Its 95)

She wants to know when we are going to eat lunch. (for the 20th time perhaps...AFTER we ate lunch)

I gave her a coloring book and she asked me to color with her. So I did.

Mrs S went to take a shower and Nana kept asking me where she was. Finally she yells to Mrs Slippy, "don't drown". I said that would not be good and she laughed.

About every few minutes she asks who is going to come and take her home.

(overwhelming to say the least)


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I mentioned in another thread that Mrs Slippy's Mom (NaNa) has Alzheimer's Disease. It is a nasty bear of an illness, I know of some of you who have loved ones who have or have had this disease and some of us may get this disease.
> 
> Serious Question; How do we prepare for a SHTF event while caring for elderly people with a destructive disease like Alzheimer's?
> 
> ...


You are a saint Mr Slippy. Very proud of you and the Mrs for trying to take care of a loved one for as long as you can. Nursing homes are Ugly, lonely and can be cruel.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks but its not me, its my wife. If I'm in town the days that Mrs S has her mom, I help where I can, but mainly wisecrack to keep her laughing. I scurry away like a little cowardly kid when serious bodily stuff needs to be tended. Mrs S and her sisters are really the saintly people. 


(So I'm hoping she vouches for me at the Pearly Gates, that's my plan)


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I feel for you and Mrs S. But I especially feel for your NaNa. That illness robs people of who they are. I have seen it with my mother and two aunts. Genetically I do not like my odds. Do as much as you can with love. I know you already are. God bless.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

My Grandfather on my dads side suffers from Alzheimer. Thankfully my gramma here in cali does not. She is bed ridden, but fully aware.

One guy I do side work for is showing signs of Alzheimer. If SHTF I would raid his supplies, strip his house of any and all goods, load him and his wife into my truck (or he can follow me in his) and I would bring them to my house. I fear that if they were alone during a SHTF/Mobs, that they would be easy targets.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

It is hard... my Grandmother slipped before the end...it was bad

After she passed I learned she had told my uncle (her son) That I had borrowed $800 and never paid it back - It hurt that she thought that... I was so bothered I dug out my old Military LES (Leave and Earn Statement) to show my uncle I had had an allotment for $100 for 8 months


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I mentioned in another thread that Mrs Slippy's Mom (NaNa) has Alzheimer's Disease. It is a nasty bear of an illness, I know of some of you who have loved ones who have or have had this disease and some of us may get this disease.
> 
> Serious Question; How do we prepare for a SHTF event while caring for elderly people with a destructive disease like Alzheimer's?
> 
> ...


I've dealt with half of that today. i haven't brought out my cane for her or the coloring books yet.

Plus gearing up for the coming SHTF,leave one wondering WTF?


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

My Grandmother also had this disease. My Grandfather did his best until he couldn't. She never seemed aware of what was happening, which is the only blessing.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That runs in my mom's side of the family. It won't be long mom!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

There evidently is a test that docs can run on people who have Alzheimer's in their family. From what we've researched it has to do with running a baseline Brain MRI and various scans and then compare that baseline over time.

So Mrs S was talking to the doctor's appointment desk to set up her appointment to get the baseline info. She was getting frustrated as they could not get their dates in sync. I could hear them as Mrs S had the doc office on her speaker phone...so I walked over to Mrs S and noticed she was looking at her *April* calender and the receptionist was talking *August*. Simple mistake or not? hmmm?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

There are lots and lots of support groups and help for you. Contact home health agencies , they can get you pointed in the right direction!
Good luck to all.....


----------



## lbrose (Jul 25, 2015)

Serious Question; How do we prepare for a SHTF event while caring for elderly people with a destructive disease like Alzheimer's?

If the Alz patient gets to Stage 5 of Alz out of 7, every day is pretty much a SHTF day. I took care of my Mom all the way until hospice. When we would go out, I had a big diaper bag for her things. These were items that would keep her distracted and fascinated for a few precious minutes or a half hour. 

I took one of those half sized flip photo albums and filled them with pictures. One page has one person in a picture. For some reason, too many in a picture confuses an Alz patient. When Mom got to a pic and she recognized that person she would happily ramble on. Seeing the pics repeatedly helped her recognize people longer I think. 

I also had one flip book of colors and shapes. We would drive and she would point out things that matched colors in her book, for example. Or I would distract her by asking if her clothes were in the book as in the color or the pattern. She'd spend quite a lot of time looking and matching every page.

In the bag, there was always two changes of clothes + diapers and wipes. And socks because at a certain point shoes become a problem as in impossible to get on the foot when the loved one is in a tantrum. And a roomy light jacket.

Simple music worked best. I would play 1950s singers and songs. They had an uncomplicated melody and beat. Mom liked to clap and smile to the music. 

A four-legged pusher is better than a cane. They lose balance frequently around Stage 5. I called Mom's walker a choo choo train. So when she uses it we'd make choo choo sounds. Make it fun and your loved one will pick up on your mood and stay cheery.

And really strong cough syrup helps for nap time or make them less hyper without making them psychotic or really confused. Some prescription meds have the opposite effect on Alz patients. Every person varies, unfortunately. And Dramamine because they will car sick more frequently as they pass the stages but they won't be able to tell you that they are car sick. They will act out in some way instead. 

For hot days, I would put one of those cooling bandanas around her neck. Al patients have no idea when they are hot or cold. They only get uncomfortable and temperamental. The bandana kept Mom from sweating too much and losing water in hot weather and kept her comfortable.

For cooler days, over her socks I'd put a thick boot liner on. Between the sock and the liner I'd slip in a heat pack if it was very cold. Again, they may not be able to tell you they're cold. 

Lastly, I made a modified belt harness for Mom that attaches to me. So, when we were in busy areas, I didn't have to worry about her getting separated. Also, she found the lead reassuring once she got used to it because she always knew where I was. We walked side by side and it was long enough to allow for roaming but not too far. 

Those are the things that make errand running with Mom bearable. They may be of some use to you or at least to experiment with.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy, my friend, both my folks are gone now, but take it from me - if you keep up your positive interaction with Mrs S and NaNa, and keep doing whatever you can whenever you can, when it is over you will not have regrets.
You will not suffer from coulda-woulda-shoulda.
I did what I could, to the best of my ability, and I am glad I did.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

lbrose;
Great suggestions and ideas. It sounds like you really did well and my hats off to you.

Thanks!



lbrose said:


> Serious Question; How do we prepare for a SHTF event while caring for elderly people with a destructive disease like Alzheimer's?
> 
> If the Alz patient gets to Stage 5 of Alz out of 7, every day is pretty much a SHTF day. I took care of my Mom all the way until hospice. When we would go out, I had a big diaper bag for her things. These were items that would keep her distracted and fascinated for a few precious minutes or a half hour.
> 
> ...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> There evidently is a test that docs can run on people who have Alzheimer's in their family. From what we've researched it has to do with running a baseline Brain MRI and various scans and then compare that baseline over time.
> 
> So Mrs S was talking to the doctor's appointment desk to set up her appointment to get the baseline info. She was getting frustrated as they could not get their dates in sync. I could hear them as Mrs S had the doc office on her speaker phone...so I walked over to Mrs S and noticed she was looking at her *April* calender and the receptionist was talking *August*. Simple mistake or not? hmmm?


Does Mrs. S wear glasses? could be why she missed it.
Just the stress of what she is doing could cause an oversight.
I don't envy either of you and this endeavor should get you both passes through the pearly gates.

My father in law suffered from it, a survivor of Guadalcanal and Okinawa. 
Daughter and I would go, once a week for me and daily on class days for her after college classes, to help him out.
He lived in an elderly housing unit.
Daughter would cook him dinner and clean up after him.
He lived an hour away from us but only five minuets away from the school.
A couple of times I found him behind the couch avoiding jap sniper fire and looking for his BAR.
He died of a heart attack while in the hospital for a recent one that put him in there, I guess in a way he was lucky.
He always called me his son even prior to his decent, when we took him places he would tell people and insist that I was.

It s a tough call on what to do, you might just have to play it by ear, there is no right answer or solution, only dedication and caring.
God has given her the two of you to look over her.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Slippy, my friend, both my folks are gone now, but take it from me - if you keep up your positive interaction with Mrs S and NaNa, and keep doing whatever you can whenever you can, when it is over you will not have regrets.
> You will not suffer from coulda-woulda-shoulda.
> I did what I could, to the best of my ability, and I am glad I did.


You are so right RPD,
I'm pretty proud of Mrs Slippy on how she has handled it. It puts life in a big perspective that's for sure. This is reality and regardless of the state of the world, people get old and we have to deal with it the best we can.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> You are so right RPD,
> I'm pretty proud of Mrs Slippy on how she has handled it. It puts life in a big perspective that's for sure. This is reality and regardless of the state of the world, people get old and we have to deal with it the best we can.


Yup. People don't think of these things when they are 30.
Getting old is not for sissies. Neither is caring for a parent when they can no longer do so themselves.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

today was a 4.5 day


----------

